# Dallas, GA Young Male Bad Pic



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

*11-07-3731a
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Dallas, GA *

Medium • Adult • Male 

    



Primary Color: Brown
Secondary Color: Black
Age: 0yrs 0mths 0wks 
Animal has been Neutered

*More about 11-07-3731a*

Pet ID: 7824 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots 
*11-07-3731a's Contact Info*

*Paulding County Animal Control*, Dallas, GA 

770-445-1511
Email Paulding County Animal Control


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------

